# REVO stage 1 remap



## HannahTT

Sorry if this has already been asked/spoken about.
For all those who have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT.

I was just wondering what people thought of the revolution stag 1 map for this car. Ive looked at the stats on there website but just wanted to see what peoples thought were on it. See how it effects the MPG of the car as i drive a lot of miles. I currently average 32mpg.

thanks
Hannah


----------



## jabiqq

No negative effect on mpg. 
Unless you take into account that the car is more fun - like a cheap upgrade to TTS power & you use the throttle more often..


----------



## garytheobald

Had my tfsi Quattro stronic done last week absolutely amazing difference quote 4.1 0-60 which if anything feels a little conservative


----------



## jabiqq

DSG stage 1 remap done today. It feels like it`s pushing ECU stage 1 / stage 2 just a bit further in terms of performance. The two maps definitely work very well together. 
The car is going to be dyno`ed in February / March - will be very interesting to see the results. After a 30 mile test drive this evening on local roads, I don`t think I will ever need more performance - already more than enough. Power delivery is very sharp - completely different to the subdued stock car. Low speed WOT is on the edge of grip on all 4 corners.

Initial impressions:
- smoother shifts, less hesitation, no jerky low speed gear changes,
- S downshifts and upshifts later in rpm band,
- D slightly more alive. When tested on the motorway, at 60 with little throttle holds the 6th gear; next time with a bit more throttle downshifts to 4rd, final time with 70%+ throttle drops down to 3rd. Much eager to drop 2 gears rather than just 1.


----------



## gAgNiCk

I also have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT and am considering the Revo Stage 1 upgrade, is it beneficial to also get the DSG upgrade? I've read elsewhere that the DSG upgrade isn't necessary/beneficial with Stage 1 or 2.


----------



## jabiqq

gAgNiCk said:


> I also have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT and am considering the Revo Stage 1 upgrade, is it beneficial to also get the DSG upgrade? I've read elsewhere that the DSG upgrade isn't necessary/beneficial with Stage 1 or 2.


DSG upgrade isn`t necessary, but if you do a lot of S/manual driving, you will like it. I`d say 80% of the experience is the ECU tune, 20% is the DSG.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

jabiqq said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT and am considering the Revo Stage 1 upgrade, is it beneficial to also get the DSG upgrade? I've read elsewhere that the DSG upgrade isn't necessary/beneficial with Stage 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> DSG upgrade isn`t necessary, but if you do a lot of S/manual driving, you will like it. I`d say 80% of the experience is the ECU tune, 20% is the DSG.
Click to expand...

It is on the TTS - otherwise you don't get the full benefit of the extra bhp and especially the extra torque.


----------



## 21tesla

jabiqq said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT and am considering the Revo Stage 1 upgrade, is it beneficial to also get the DSG upgrade? I've read elsewhere that the DSG upgrade isn't necessary/beneficial with Stage 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> DSG upgrade isn`t necessary, but if you do a lot of S/manual driving, you will like it. I`d say 80% of the experience is the ECU tune, 20% is the DSG.
Click to expand...

I have the Unitronic ECU/TCU tune which, I imagine, is similar to Revo.

I agree that the ECU tune gives you the most experience and the TCU provides the refinement. If you can afford to do both, I would recommend it. Perhaps, Revo offers a chance for you to try the TCU tune before you buy.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

21tesla said:


> jabiqq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT and am considering the Revo Stage 1 upgrade, is it beneficial to also get the DSG upgrade? I've read elsewhere that the DSG upgrade isn't necessary/beneficial with Stage 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> DSG upgrade isn`t necessary, but if you do a lot of S/manual driving, you will like it. I`d say 80% of the experience is the ECU tune, 20% is the DSG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Unitronic ECU/TCU tune which, I imagine, is similar to Revo.
> 
> I agree that the ECU tune gives you the most experience and the TCU provides the refinement. If you can afford to do both, I would recommend it. Perhaps, Revo offers a chance for you to try the TCU tune before you buy.
Click to expand...

It's not just refinement - the DSG gearbox is tuned and calibrated at the factory for the engine power and torque fitted to that car.
With a remap - the gearbox can limit power and torque - so that you don't get the full benefit unless the gearbox is also remapped.


----------



## 21tesla

Steve2017TTS said:


> With a remap - the gearbox can limit power and torque - so that you don't get the full benefit unless the gearbox is also remapped.


That's a good point.

My TCU remap had the rev launch limit increased, the clamping force and response changed, the gear indicators enabled like the TT-RS (S1/S2... D1/D2...)

I've considered a downpipe and stage 2 TCU/ECU but the car is already very good.


----------



## jabiqq

Steve2017TTS said:


> It is on the TTS - otherwise you don't get the full benefit of the extra bhp and especially the extra torque.


I was referring to the standard TT.



21tesla said:


> I've considered a downpipe and stage 2 TCU/ECU but the car is already very good.


I`d say a downpipe makes a big difference with how the exhaust sounds. Definitely worth it for the sound if you like the DSG farts. The cold start cracks are great


----------



## 21tesla

jabiqq said:


> I'd say a downpipe makes a big difference with how the exhaust sounds. Definitely worth it for the sound if you like the DSG farts. The cold start cracks are great


Farts are good ! Do you know how the downpipe affects engine performance? Better throttle response? Plays well with the IS20 turbo? There still may be a downpipe in the future for my TT


----------



## jabiqq

21tesla said:


> Farts are good ! Do you know how the downpipe affects engine performance? Better throttle response? Plays well with the IS20 turbo? There still may be a downpipe in the future for my TT


Not sure if it affects throttle response much. No problems with the turbo, certainly no increase in turbo lag. There are performance figures for Scorpion cat-back, but not for the downpipe: https://www.scorpion-exhausts.com/audi-tt-tts-mk3-2014-2016-downpipe-with-sports-cat-sports-catalyst (fits the standard TT). I guess the gains are rather symbolic. Scorpion will be using my car for developing the TT MK3 cat-back in February, will take it for a dyno before and after, that should provide some useful information.


----------



## Omychron

jabiqq said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 2.0 TFSI Sline TT and am considering the Revo Stage 1 upgrade, is it beneficial to also get the DSG upgrade? I've read elsewhere that the DSG upgrade isn't necessary/beneficial with Stage 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> DSG upgrade isn`t necessary, but if you do a lot of S/manual driving, you will like it. I`d say 80% of the experience is the ECU tune, 20% is the DSG.
Click to expand...

Actually DSG upgrade is necessary, both on TT and TTS. (At least it is according to the guys that mapped my car)

Clamping force needs to be tinkered with to allow the DSG box to cope with the added torque.

What isn't necessary, and this is what I suppose you are referring to, is tweaking the moment the DSG shifts and/or the shift times.
I had this done, and while there is a noticeable difference in manual shift times, it's an upgrade I don't believe is necessary.


----------



## jabiqq

A short clip with overtaking of a mobile road block (Prius), S mode.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Omychron said:


> Actually DSG upgrade is necessary, both on TT and TTS. (At least it is according to the guys that mapped my car)
> 
> Clamping force needs to be tinkered with to allow the DSG box to cope with the added torque.
> 
> What isn't necessary, and this is what I suppose you are referring to, is tweaking the moment the DSG shifts and/or the shift times.
> I had this done, and while there is a noticeable difference in manual shift times, it's an upgrade I don't believe is necessary.


Hmmm, so you're saying that on the whole a TCU Stage 1 remap is a necessary upgrade alongside the Stage 1 ECU remap?

Is it correct to assume that Stage 1 remapping will reduce the lifespan of the engine, clutch, turbo etc? I've read a few threads where engines have popped with or without a remap...


----------



## Omychron

gAgNiCk said:


> Hmmm, so you're saying that on the whole a TCU Stage 1 remap is a necessary upgrade alongside the Stage 1 ECU remap?
> 
> Is it correct to assume that Stage 1 remapping will reduce the lifespan of the engine, clutch, turbo etc? I've read a few threads where engines have popped with or without a remap...


According to that guy, an adaptation needs to be done to prepare the gearbox for the increased torque.
I don't know if remapping TCU is called stage 1, I believe that's ECU only?

I suppose all companies do this by default, though, and it is a part of a stage 1 remap.
He said not doing it means the engine remap is pointless.


----------



## jabiqq

According to Revo website:


> During the early stages of testing it was established that the cars are capable of very quick launch times once tuned, however, it equally became apparent that the ECU torque strategy needed to be carefully calibrated to help each car achieve optimum performance while keeping factory OEM style drivability and mechanical sympathy for the DSG.


There is DSG stage 1, 2 & 3. DSG stage 2 & 3 changes include: Increased clamping pressure.

It would seem that Revo ECU stage 1 doesn`t require TCU tuning, but you can add TCU stage 1. With ECU stage 2 & 3 you should (?) add TCU stage 2, with ECU stage 4 add TCU stage 3.

Just deducting based on what`s on the Revo website.


----------



## gAgNiCk

jabiqq said:


> According to Revo website:
> 
> 
> 
> During the early stages of testing it was established that the cars are capable of very quick launch times once tuned, however, it equally became apparent that the ECU torque strategy needed to be carefully calibrated to help each car achieve optimum performance while keeping factory OEM style drivability and mechanical sympathy for the DSG.
> 
> 
> 
> There is DSG stage 1, 2 & 3. DSG stage 2 & 3 changes include: Increased clamping pressure.
> 
> It would seem that Revo ECU stage 1 doesn`t require TCU tuning, but you can add TCU stage 1. With ECU stage 2 & 3 you should (?) add TCU stage 2, with ECU stage 4 add TCU stage 3.
> 
> Just deducting based on what`s on the Revo website.
Click to expand...

Yeah the DSG Stage 1 just seems to change shift points, does anyone know what the factory TT 2.0T Quattro shift points are in the various modes for comparison?

Thanks


----------



## gAgNiCk

Did anyone on this thread, with a Revo map, have their car tuned on a dyno? The local APR guy supplies his own custom maps for half the price with before and after dyno stats. Just wondering if road calibration can produce truly optimal maps tailored to the specific car? At this stage (pun intended) I think I'm going with a Revo road tune, I want to get an SPS switch as I don't have cruise control otherwise I'd probably have gone with APR as the guy has a full rolling road setup.

Thoughts?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Revo have a 20% discount at a local car show this weekend, thinking of pulling the trigger, just wondering what issues I may encounter during routine minor service/major service inspections at Audi. Will they even notice anything is up or do they routinely scan for ecu mods? Does anyone bother getting their cars flashed back to stock before leaving into the dealers? Will Audi mess with the Revo modded firmware if they notice it? So many questions, hopefully someone has the answers


----------



## jabiqq

No problems at my local Audi, they didn`t mind a modified exhaust either - when the car was in for some warranty work.


----------



## Ben-S

gAgNiCk said:


> Revo have a 20% discount at a local car show this weekend, thinking of pulling the trigger, just wondering what issues I may encounter during routine minor service/major service inspections at Audi. Will they even notice anything is up or do they routinely scan for ecu mods? Does anyone bother getting their cars flashed back to stock before leaving into the dealers? Will Audi mess with the Revo modded firmware if they notice it? So many questions, hopefully someone has the answers


And when you car is upside down in a ditch will the insurance company scan for an undeclared map before they pay out? Or to look at it the other way, how much does a declared stage one map add to insurance?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Ben-S said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revo have a 20% discount at a local car show this weekend, thinking of pulling the trigger, just wondering what issues I may encounter during routine minor service/major service inspections at Audi. Will they even notice anything is up or do they routinely scan for ecu mods? Does anyone bother getting their cars flashed back to stock before leaving into the dealers? Will Audi mess with the Revo modded firmware if they notice it? So many questions, hopefully someone has the answers
> 
> 
> 
> And when you car is upside down in a ditch will the insurance company scan for an undeclared map before they pay out? Or to look at it the other way, how much does a declared stage one map add to insurance?
Click to expand...

From what I've read, insurance companies don't scan the ecu for mods during a claim assessment, it seems few declare electronic mods of this type...


----------



## gAgNiCk

jabiqq said:


> No problems at my local Audi, they didn`t mind a modified exhaust either - when the car was in for some warranty work.


That's good to know, what kind of exhaust did you get? I assume you didn't mention the mods?


----------



## Toshiba

There's fellow member in NI thats had his car flagged and warranty revoked after a ECU mod.
I dont see the thread anymore, but I'm sure he'll be along to share more details.


----------



## jabiqq

gAgNiCk said:


> That's good to know, what kind of exhaust did you get? I assume you didn't mention the mods?


Scorpion downpipe. Now adding their cat-back. Funnily enough, they never asked me about mods, but I talked about the exhaust with an Audi mechanic when the car was on a lift (it`s fairly obvious with a sports cat).


----------



## gAgNiCk

Toshiba said:


> There's fellow member in NI thats had his car flagged and warranty revoked after a ECU mod.
> I dont see the thread anymore, but I'm sure he'll be along to share more details.


He went in with a blown turbo, I'm guessing an ecu scan would be standard for a warranty claim of this type. Worth noting that it wasn't a Revo map either...


----------



## jabiqq

gAgNiCk said:


> He went in with a blown turbo, I'm guessing an ecu scan would be standard for a warranty claim of this type. Worth noting that it wasn't a Revo map either...


It`s a tricky one, but you shouldn`t really expect Audi to accept warranty claim if you bring a tuned ECU with a faulty engine component; that turbo blew only a few miles after the mod (and not driven hard) if I remember correctly so you wouldn`t really bring the car back to Audi for warranty work without putting ECU to stock first and/or having a deep conversation with the tuning garage first? Plus there is always some element of risk something will go wrong, so if you can`t afford any consequences or don`t feel comfortable, then don`t do it. I think the car in the standard form is quite restricted, so stage 1 only unlocks what should be really available as standard (unless you are in hot climate country etc).


----------



## falconmick

There are several insurance companies that do not load premiums for remaps (for me at least), have a look on comparison websites.


----------



## thegingerone

Toshiba said:


> There's fellow member in NI thats had his car flagged and warranty revoked after a ECU mod.
> I dont see the thread anymore, but I'm sure he'll be along to share more details.


Yup, this was me. Audi were able to identify at exactly what milage the car was mapped and when it was removed. I've had to replace the turbo, intercooler, ducting and cat. Needless to say the Audi warranty is null and void.

I have added a hybrid turbo and down the line will update the intercooler and also add a sport cat... In for a penny, in for a pound add they say...


----------



## [email protected] FLUX

Hi,
If anyone needs any help with insurance at all for a re-map then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## captainhero17

Hello guys,

My 2015 January (2.0 Quattro S-tronic TT) is holding the 2nd gear too long in S-mode. Regardless of the throttle application. It will stay in redline for solid 7 seconds in 2nd gear (around 30mph) before deciding to change in to 3rd gear.

Its super annoying and makes me look like a douchebag on the streets (with that engine screaming).

Did any of you have this problem?
Did you notice that DSG remap helped? (making the DSG computer more aware that it needs to shift)

OR

Given that I have an older model (2015 Jan), maybe there is a DSG firmware update for me from Audi? (is there such thing?)


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My 2015 January (2.0 Quattro S-tronic TT) is holding the 2nd gear too long in S-mode. Regardless of the throttle application. It will stay in redline for solid 7 seconds in 2nd gear (around 30mph) before deciding to change in to 3rd gear.
> 
> Its super annoying and makes me look like a douchebag on the streets (with that engine screaming).
> 
> Did any of you have this problem?
> Did you notice that DSG remap helped? (making the DSG computer more aware that it needs to shift)
> 
> OR
> 
> Given that I have an older model (2015 Jan), maybe there is a DSG firmware update for me from Audi? (is there such thing?)


I haven't come across this behaviour, the stock DSG TCU shouldn't do this, you should get this checked out by a competent indie....


----------



## captainhero17

gAgNiCk said:


> I haven't come across this behaviour, the stock DSG TCU shouldn't do this, you should get this checked out by a competent indie....


I will try with Audi service first since I am still in warranty. Maybe they have a DSG firmware update. Did anyone ever come for DSG/Stronic firmware update?


----------

